# Help!, is she sick?



## Gugoil (Feb 19, 2007)

Attached are photos of my daughter's female Murray river short necked turtle, she's had her for about 18 months and she's housed in a 4' tank with a male the same age.

Can anyone identify the marks that have recently appeared on their shells? Orange spots when viewed under fluro light while submerged, worse on the female.

I'd also like some recommendations for reptile specialist vets in Sydney.

Any suggestions greatly appreciated.

Cheers,
Graeme.


----------



## Gugoil (Mar 1, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Chimera (Mar 1, 2007)

For turtle in particular I can recommend David Vella http://www.davidvella.com.au at Crows Nest. Top reptile vet with a particular interest in turtles.

Drop him an email from his website then if necessary take the turtles in to see him.


----------



## olivehydra (Mar 1, 2007)

Chimera said:


> For turtle in particular I can recommend David Vella http://www.davidvella.com.au at Crows Nest. Top reptile vet with a particular interest in turtles.
> 
> Drop him an email from his website then if necessary take the turtles in to see him.



ditto


----------



## bylo (Mar 1, 2007)

Does the turtle get any uv or sun.


----------



## mrdestiny (Mar 2, 2007)

Murray Rivers grow quickly, and by that age are probably outgrowing their 4' tank which wouldn't help things. Water condition could be a cause as it often is, also as bylo says possibly a UV issue? The vet would know.
Allan


----------



## ldheav (Mar 4, 2007)

ive been keepting turtles for years and years 
That is the first time i have seen such a thing 

ild suggest its a UV issue move it to an outside pond


----------



## Gugoil (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks folks, looks like David Vella just got a new customer, and the out door enclosure just got bumped up the priorities list


----------



## JKretzs613 (Mar 11, 2007)

*Hello*

Hello,

Just wondering how your turtle was? 
Yeah, what type of UVB are you using? It could be a fungal problem perhaps. Did you change anything in the water perhaps? 
How much calcium are you using, & does it include D3 along with it?

Tracie


----------

